# Tityus stigmurus



## PoPpiLLs (Sep 24, 2011)

I love how communal this Tityus sp is I have 5 living in a dvd spindle and they are doing great together 2 have moulted to adults I think.


----------



## BigJ999 (Sep 24, 2011)

Pretty  they look kind of like tityus serrulatus but I see how they are different species  So are these guys highly venomous like serrulatus.


----------



## PoPpiLLs (Sep 24, 2011)

Yes they are BigJ999 from what I have read, I hope I never find out for my self.


----------



## BigJ999 (Sep 24, 2011)

You and me both  I think its good to have the info available though  Not that I plan on getting stung but I like to know what im dealing with


----------



## Longimanus (Sep 24, 2011)

Interesting DIY Enclosure... could you please post a pic of the entire enclosure pls... Cheers


----------



## PoPpiLLs (Sep 24, 2011)

Its a 100 dvd spindle I cut a hole in the top where the rod was connected  and  hot glued a plastic bottle top to it and added holes for ventilation.


----------



## AzJohn (Sep 24, 2011)

Pretty cool. Nice species, you'll have them coming out your ears soon.


----------



## PoPpiLLs (Sep 24, 2011)

AzJohn I hope so I would love to have a nice colony some day


----------



## 2nscorpx (Sep 25, 2011)

BigJ999 said:


> Pretty  they look kind of like tityus serrulatus but I see how they are different species  So are these guys highly venomous like serrulatus.


Yep, PoPpiLLs is right, T. stigmurus is highly venomous. There should be a lot of literature on them, as they are involved in many cases of scorpionism.

@PoPpiLLs, great species! Breeding should be easy, so enjoy the species.


----------



## Hendersoniana (Sep 25, 2011)

Cool enclosure, cant really see thru tho. These guys are parthenogenic right? Cos if they are, well ur gonna have a huge communal tank in the future :}.


----------



## BigJ999 (Sep 25, 2011)

2nscorpx said:


> Yep, PoPpiLLs is right, T. stigmurus is highly venomous. There should be a lot of literature on them, as they are involved in many cases of scorpionism.
> 
> @PoPpiLLs, great species! Breeding should be easy, so enjoy the species.


Yep figured lol well not much of a shock though considering it is closely related to T.serrulatus  another highly venomous species. Im now between the T.serrulatus  and T. stigmurus  both are very attractive sp  despite the highly venomous part lol


----------



## gromgrom (Sep 25, 2011)

BigJ999 said:


> Yep figured lol well not much of a shock though considering it is closely related to T.serrulatus  another highly venomous species. Im now between the T.serrulatus  and T. stigmurus  both are very attractive sp  despite the highly venomous part lol


Both serrulatus and stigmurus are parthenogenetic. Both have a fast growth rate, but serrulatus are more venomous. LD ~0.32 compared to ~0.66


----------



## BigJ999 (Sep 25, 2011)

That's a pretty low LD50 0.32 :S although the Deathstalker has a LD50 of 0.25 needless to say both species are highly venomous .


----------



## Michiel (Sep 26, 2011)

Yep, but Leiurus quinquestriatus ("deathstalker"is  such an overdramatised name) venom leads to different symptoms than Tityus envenomations...It is not that simple, it is not, the scorpionvenom with the lowest LD50 is the most dangerous.......Remember, Tityus obscurus resulted in the death of a 16 year old kid in French Guyana, 16 hours after the sting. This species veom has an LD50 value of over 14..........


----------



## Hendersoniana (Sep 26, 2011)

Hmm, so Michiel. The LD50 values are the amount of venom tested to kill mice and the lower the amount of venom tested to kill it, the more potent it is, right? Dam, I know nothing about this at all, gotta research more. This is pretty interesting!

Whatever the LD50 values of LQ and TS, hands off is the best! :}


----------



## Michiel (Sep 26, 2011)

LD 50 is the amount of venom needed in milligrams, per kilo of bodyweight (=mouse) to kill 50% of the mice...LD= lethal dosis.....So i.e. when the LD50 value of a certain species is 6.7 mg/ kg, this means that 6.7 milligram per kilo of mouse is needed to kill half the mice.....

I am not a toxicologist so maybe this explanation is incomplete. The higher the LD50 value, the less toxic the venom........and vice versa......The LD50 method (-s) have been critisized the past years. you should be able to dig up some articles on the net.....


----------



## Hendersoniana (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks for explaining more to me. I will dig up more and learn if time permits. But half a mice? Quite a weird way of measurement .


----------



## Michiel (Sep 26, 2011)

no not half a mouse, silly boy/ girl, half of all the mice used in the test..........LOL


----------



## Hendersoniana (Sep 26, 2011)

Haha my mistake!

OP, how big are those CD spindles? They look really good for barks and juvenile burrowing scorps and many other inverts, i may just get some if they are big enough.


----------



## Deftones90 (Sep 26, 2011)

yeah the spindle idea is something I might have to give a shot.


----------



## BigJ999 (Sep 26, 2011)

I really like this species


----------



## PoPpiLLs (Oct 3, 2011)

Took some more pictures.


----------



## PoPpiLLs (Oct 11, 2011)

Snapped some more quick pics This is the largest of the 5


----------



## Pipa (Aug 14, 2013)

Hello , I'm going to resurrect this blog out of it's grave ..... I just receive one adult and eight of her babies .... I have her alone for now in a 8 gallon tall tank , I believe it's a
10"L x 4" W x 10" T , with two tightly locks on the screen lid. She climbs on a single piece of nice cork bark strip with fake ivy dangling up against the cork bark. The substrate is ecoearth mixed with dead rotting leaves, a very enjoyable naturalistic tank. She will be eating Turkistan Roaches. The babies are very tiny and are kept in large clear container with three smaller pieces of cork bark and same substrate mix. They will be eating very small Turkistan Roach nymphs..Both adult and babies are bright red/orange with the black/grey strip down the back .. Very attractive species... I would love to post pictures on here but I just don't know how... Anyways, so far this is such a cool species to work with.


----------

